# Problem with GPClient Service



## Breket (Oct 17, 2008)

I have Windows Vista Ultimate Edition 64 bit, and also have a problem.:sigh: When I log on my system, white ballon appears on the taskbar, with fallowing message: "Faild to connect to Windows service. Windows couldnt connect to the Group Policy Client service. This problem limited users loging on the system. as administrative user you can review system event log for detail about why your service didt respond."

Everything is working fine, but when I log on I get that message. How can I get rid of that message.
I entered in safe mod in to administrative settings in control panel and found this message, and saw something like this:

"Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
Date: 17.10.2008 12:56:28
Event ID: 6000
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: BlackVista
Description:
The winlogon notification subscriber <GPClient> was unavailable to handle a notification event.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon" Guid="{DBE9B383-7CF3-4331-91CC-A3CB16A3B538}" EventSourceName="Wlclntfy" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-10-17T10:56:28.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>1449</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>BlackVista</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>GPClient</Data>
<Binary>D9060000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event> 

Is it dangerous, Am I infected with some virus, trojan, malware ect..., how can I overcome this problem? I dont wont to format my disc, because everything is working fine, except this f..ing message.


----------

